# Stream and Upnp



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

Roamio Pro here ..

Anyone able to get OOH stream working without a Upnp router? I have my internet connection terminating in a business grade firewall that does not support upnp - so far I am unable to get stream setup at all.

Earlier versions of stream had a port forwarding section in the browser config screen that would have accommodated this type of setup - that has disappeared in the later versions I assume they dropped support for that?

(edited to reflect OOH streaming)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It doesn't use port forwarding or uPNP, it uses a proxy server.


----------



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

Hrmm.

From http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762 :

For Out-of-home streaming to work, you must have Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) enabled on your home router. Refer to your router manufacturer's instructions for assistance with enabling UPnP.
Universal plug and play


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

mr_pink said:


> Hrmm.
> 
> From http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762 :
> 
> ...


I specifically have UPnP disabled on my router, and the Stream in my Roamio Plus has no trouble streaming over 4G to my smartphone, far from home. I am not disputing what the support page says; just reporting my experience.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mr_pink said:


> Hrmm.
> 
> From http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2762 :
> 
> ...


Interesting. There are some clues on the advanced system information screens that this is something they're working on, but it's not currently enabled. Seems that someone slipped up on the docs.

Check out the "I can't achieve full signal strength (6 dots)" of the same page. It specifically says that they're currently using a proxy, but soon you'll be able to connect directly to your home network. So it seems like maybe the direct connection, and uPNP, is something they plan on supporting soon.

But right now it's a proxy and uses standard ports, so a uPNP router should not be required.


----------



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll cross upnp off the list and continue troubleshooting to see what else it could be.


----------

